# Roastmaster Ipad ap



## 4085

I downloaded this without thinking. Boy it is difficult! Can you input your data manually or is it only for connecting to a computer controlled roaster?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It's basically a database or, to be more accurate, a relational database (RB). RBs can have multiple data sets within them such that, when you input data into one subset, it can affect data in other related data subsets. The advantage of RBs is in avoiding inputting the same data in different areas of the database.

I don't see how it could be attached to a roaster for data input. Roasting software such as Artisan and Roastlogger allow you to track roasts and record them for future reference by tracking the time and temp of the roast. You can then bring up a saved roast log profile on your laptop and track it with subsequent roasts done of completely manual roasters like the Quest which permit the use of multiple thermoprobes to record bean and roast environment temp.


----------



## ronsil

The early versions of RoastLogger do the same as Roastmaster. I used it for a long time by manually entering the temps every 30 seconds.

Will give you a graph & a record for repeats


----------



## Mouse

I've recently bought it as well - I'm due to have a roast over the next few days so I'll let you know how I get on.

I've carried out a few dummy roasts just to get a feel of how it works - Just delete them once finished.

I found this video really useful






I'm loving how we've got a few of us roasting/logging/reporting progress









It makes the whole process a lot more enjoyable


----------



## 4085

Thanks all, I missed the replies! I cannot work out how to input the temp data as the roast progresses!


----------



## Mouse

Hi Dave,

Go into the roast screen and start a roast - Click on the greyed out 3 digit readout (just below the big red off button)

You'll get a message pop up saying you haven't got any curves defined - do you want to define one? Say yes and just choose the default one for now.

Now you can click on the digit display (no longer greyed out) and you can input your temperature which will then create a node on the graph.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just watched the Youtube vid - think it's worth a punt just to store info from previous roasts and be able to retrieve data and profiles.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Like the idea of the programme keeping track of bean inventory and stock left - nice idea.


----------



## Mouse

I've just starting using it and up to now I'm REALLY liking it.

It's a bit tricky once you start getting to the business end of the roast but you're able to input temps/times retrospectively if needed


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gets even better. You can hook up thermoprobes via bluetooth enabled dataloggers. Downside, the programme currently only supports three.


----------



## hullcity

I've been using Roastmaster for almost a year, and yes, it's a bit difficult at first but you soon get the hang of it. The app developer has some help stuff on his website and he was very responsive to emails







. I like the way everything is well integrated, the cupping notes and inventory tracking etc. Good for looking back at previous roasts.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Being able to use Roastmaster to record roasts via bluetooth enabled datalogger is a big plus so I've pulled the trigger and ordered the Bluetherm Duo datalogger. Previous attempts at recording roasts using Artisan roast software were plagued by ring main interference playing havoc with the laptop software. The roastmaster app will resolve this and save having to input the temp data manually.


----------

